# SpielePC-Zusammenstellung *NOTFALL* :D



## rockzter (7. August 2009)

Seas Leute,

vorab ich hab sehr wenig Ahnung von PCs. Ich bin so verwirrt, jeder Mensch sagt mir etwas anderes  
Ich wollte mir ein Gamer-PC zulegen der kann in dem dreh bis zu 1300€ liegen.


-------------FESTPLATTEN-------------

- 2 x WD Black Caviar Sata II 640GB                    110€                                

-------------GRAKAS-------------

- GTX 295                                 420€    

-------------RAM-------------

- 2 x OCZ Platinum 4GB Kit DDR2 PC2-8500 (OCZ2P10664GK) CL5        90€

-------------MAINBOARD-------------

- Asus M3N-HT Deluxe Mempipe / Crosshair II Formula            115/125€        

-------------PROZESSOR-------------

- AMD Phenom II X4 940                            140€

-------------NETZTEIL-------------

- *Cougar CM Power 700W*                        105€        

-------------LAUFWERK--------------

- LG GSA-H62N                                30€        

-------------System-------------

- Windows 7 Ultimate                            155€   



ich weiß es nicht, das ist halt ein ddr2 system die meistens sagten zu mir ich solle mir ein ddr3 system anschaffen da es zukunftssicherer ist und auch aufrüstsicher :/
das würde bedeuten ein am3 cpu aber ich finde iwie keine Motherboards die mir taugen z.B. alternate hat nur eins für eine Nvidia graka 
Was sagt ihr dazu? ddr2 oder ddr3? wenn ddr2, ist das system gut was ich da so nach wochenlangen forschungen hervorgebracht hab? andere vorschläge nehme ich auch gerne entgegen 

danke schonmal für die hilfe


----------



## kevinl (7. August 2009)

Also DDR3 und AM3!!!
Es gibt mittlerweile genügend Mainboards für AM3.
Hol dir das Gigabyte GA-MA 770T UD3P.


----------



## rockzter (7. August 2009)

@Kevinl: das mb ist aber für eine ati grafikkarte


----------



## 8800 GT (7. August 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> @Kevinl: das mb ist aber für eine ati grafikkarte


wieso denkst du das?


----------



## Kozel (7. August 2009)

ja und
du kannst dann halt kein sli oder die im mainboard integrierte graka benutzen


----------



## rockzter (7. August 2009)

weil das ein ati chipsatz ist? ^^


----------



## kevinl (7. August 2009)

Na klar kannst du eine Nvidia Graka verbauen. Im Moment kenne ich aber noch keine SLI fähigen MBs für AM3 aufm Markt!
Davon abgesehen ist CF/SLI eh Schwachsinn!!


----------



## Kozel (7. August 2009)

der ati chipsatz steht nur für crossfiretauglichkeit oder eine integrierte graka.
du kannst ohne probleme eine geforce einsetzten


----------



## Icke&Er (7. August 2009)

Nimm ein gutes AM3 system, da biste mit dem P/L ganz vorne dabei!
wenn du natürlich die ganzem 1300 raushauen willst, für kaum mehr Leistung nimm ein i7 sys und deine GTX 295!
Wofür brauchst du das sys überhaupt?(nur zum Gamen?)


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. August 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> @Kevinl: das mb ist aber für eine ati grafikkarte


Und warum läuft dann meine HD4850 im nForce 750a bzw momentan meine G-Force im Board mit AMD Chipsatz??

Eben, weil dem nicht so ist...

Solang du keine 2 GraKas kombinieren willst, spielt das keine Rolle...
Zumal die Auswahl an Boards mit nForce für AM3 recht bescheiden ist...


----------



## Lordac (7. August 2009)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Vorschlag von mir:

*CPU:* Phenom II X4 955 BE
*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2, Akasa Nero oder Groß Clockner
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H / GA-MA790XT-UD4P oder ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO / M4A78T-E (auf allen Mainboard laufen auch Nvidea-Grafikkarten!).
*RAM:* 4 GB DDR3 1333 von z.B. A-Data, Corsair, Geil, Kingston oder takeMS (achte auf die Spannung, mehr wie 1,7 Volt ist nicht so gut).
*Grafikkarte:* Palit GTX275 oder Sapphire Vapor-X 4890 (beide haben ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis).
*Netzteil:* Corsair HX520 oder Cougar CM 550W (die Leistung beider Netzteile reichen auch samt OC aus).
*Festplatte:* nimm welche aus der aktuellen Serie von Seagate *klick*
*Gehäuse:* Antec Three Hundred, Cooler Master CM690, Xigmatek Midgard, Lian Li PC-60F...(Geschmacksfrage, du kannst auch mal bei Caseking schauen welches dir gefällt *klick*).
*Gehäuselüfter:* 120mm = Scythe Slip Stream / S-Flex mit 800-1200 rpm; 140mm = Scythe Kaze Maru mit 500 rpm
*DVD-Brenner:* LG GH22NS30
*Betriebssystem:* Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit (reicht vollkommen, achte aber darauf das ein Upgrade auf Windows 7 dabei ist!).

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## rockzter (7. August 2009)

@Icke&Er: Zum Gamen und ich will anfangen videos erstellen und bearbeiten 

@Lordac: du hast ja gleich meine ganze liste überarbeitet xD ich hab für die liste wochen gebraucht. vergleichen, suche, nachfragen 
vista mit win7 update. wie ich gehört hab ist eine reine müllproduktion. da die daten die win7 von vista nicht braucht bleiben einfach drauf. uuuuuund vista & win7 kosten genauso viel von daher ist es ja wurst. asnosntn muss ich es mir halt durch den kopf gehen lassen bin wenisgtens schonmal soweit mir ein am3 system zuzulegen ^^ oder den i7 920 da bin ich aber noch am schwanken


----------



## Tom3004 (7. August 2009)

Achso Windows 7 Ultimate für 155€...bei PCGH steht 279€, wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## rockzter (7. August 2009)

guckst du, windows 7 ^^


----------



## Kamino99 (7. August 2009)

Solltest auf den Vorschlag von Lordac hören. Seine Liste ist gut durchdacht.


----------



## serko09 (7. August 2009)

Jep, nimm die Zusammenstellung von Lordac.. die finde ich ganz gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> guckst du, windows 7 ^^


 
Das ist die System Builder von Win Vista mit der Upgrade Funktion auf Sieben.
Tom meint die Vollversion Win7 Ultimate.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

@quantenslipstream: öffne doch mal den link, da steht in der beschreibung: Vollversion und nix mit upgrade ;]


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Was glaubst du bedeutet SB?


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

wo liest du denn sb? und das bedeutet?


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

bei dem mainboard

was brauch ich da für rams? da gibts ja möglichkeiten wie pc-10xxxx etc etc.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Äh.. Windows Vista 64bit Ultimes *SB* DVD/Windows 7 Voucher

Hier stehts genau drinne.
Ist nur ein Coupon, sonst nichts.

Du brauchst DDR3 RAMs


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

ja das weiß ich aber da gibt es möglichkeiten wie PC3-10600, PC3-11000 etc :/
und muss ich auf das sogenannte ecc achten?


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

wie kommst du von meinem link zu den von litec? oO

MEINER ^^

bei meinem steht das drinne:

Beschreibung/Details:   Betriebssystem / Version: Vollversion / Serie: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate / Lizenzart: Einzelplatz / Medientyp: DVD-ROM / Sprache: Deutsch / Anzahl User: 1 / Systemvoraussetzungen Prozessortyp: 32-Bit kompatibel, 64-Bit kompatibel / Systemvoraussetzung Taktfrequenz: 1.000 MHz / Systemvoraussetzung Arbeitsspeicher: 1.024 MB / Systemvoraussetzung Festplattenspeicher: 40.000 MB / Topbegriffe: Windows 7  / mehr...  / weniger...
Nachfolge-Modelle: 	Microsoft Windows 8 (DE), Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (DE) mit Microsoft Windows 8 (DE) vergleichen
Vorgänger-Modelle: 	Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium (DE), Microsoft Windows Vista Home Basic SP1 (DE), Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 32Bit (DE), Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (DE) mit allen Vorgängern vergleichen 


und da steht nix von sb oder vista +win7 upgrade oO


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Nö, EEC musst du nicht beachten.

Doch, steht da doch, einfach mal richtig lesen.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

ja und was fürn pc3-xxxxx muss ich denn anklicken? xD

nur bei vorgängermodelle steht doch was von vista aber nix mit sb, sp1 ja aber selbst des ka was des heisst. und des steht ja unter vorgängermodelle


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Vergiss den Krempel mit Vista einfach, benutzt eh keiner mehr. 
Lad dir Win7 RC runter und wenn Sieben rauskommt, kaufst du es dir, ganz ohne Upgrade oder sonst was.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Kann mich Quanti nur anschließen, obwohl ich Vista benutze.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> obwohl ich Vista benutze.


 
Aber nicht mehr lange.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

jetzt ist aber meine ram frage immer noch nicht geklärt ^^
idealo

da hat man die möglichkeit pc3-xxxx etc anzuklicken welches von den pc3 muss ich nehmen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Sind mir ein wenig zuviele RAMs, die da angeboten werden. 

Kauf diese hier, die sind gut.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

brauchen die keine kühlkörper?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Wieso Kühlerkörper?


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

das die nicht durchschmoren oder so? xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Nee, die RAMs sind schon so, wie sie sein müssen.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

ahh..okay. danke, ich geh nun pennen. nacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Jep, denk noch mal drüber nach, Standard RAM lang dicke.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> brauchen die keine kühlkörper?



Die haben doch eh diese Heatspreder drauf, die toll aussehen und eigentlich nichts bringen, langt doch als Kühlung.


----------



## Lordac (8. August 2009)

Hallo,



rockzter schrieb:


> @Lordac: du hast ja gleich meine ganze liste überarbeitet xD ich hab für die liste wochen gebraucht. vergleichen, suche, nachfragen


ja, für eine gute Beratung hast du dir das richtige Forum ausgesucht!



rockzter schrieb:


> vista mit win7 update


Ich glaub das gibt es irgendwo...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lad dir Win7 RC runter und wenn Sieben rauskommt, kaufst du es dir, ganz ohne Upgrade oder sonst was.


... das ist aber auch eine sehr gute und erst einmal günstigere Lösung .

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was glaubst du bedeutet SB?





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Äh.. Windows Vista 64bit Ultimes *SB* DVD/Windows 7 Voucher


*S*ystem *B*uilder

Zu Deutsch: keinerlei Supportanspruch gegenüber Microsoft, du kannst also bei Problemen nicht anrufen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Wenn er Probleme hat, kann er ja hier im Forum fragen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. August 2009)

Eben und ob die Hotline von M$ so wirklich hilft, ist auch fraglich.
Von daher kann man darauf eigentlich verzichten, zumal das eh nur 60 oder 90 Tage gilt...


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

ah ich kenn mich da nicht aus mit microsoft ^^
ich mach nie bei mein xp ein update das mir windows sagt....

zu den rams zurück:
corsair xms3 haben ja ne cl von 9.

sind die dann nicht besser?
ocz platinum die haben CL7 
oder die
auch ocz würden von denen überhaupt 4 rams nebeneinander passen? wegen den kühldings da ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Nimm den Corsair, der ist gut.
Der OCZ ist Müll und braucht zu viel Spannung. 
Der OCZ hat zwar bessere Timings, aber merken tut mans nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

1. Vergiss OCZ
2. Mach die Updates rauf, oder lösch deinen Trojaner.

Edit:
Zu langsam.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

okay. danke


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

frage zu den cpu lüftern:
in der beschreibung steht AM3 aber wenn ich mich auf caseking z.b. verlinken lasse steht da kein am3. ist der nun für am3 oder nicht? ^^ das steht bei caseking
Kompatibilität: Intel LGA 775/1366, AMD 939/940/AM2/AM2+


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. August 2009)

Die passen auch auf AM3 da die Sockel Mechanisch gleich sind!


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

k, danke!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eben und ob die Hotline von M$ so wirklich hilft, ist auch fraglich.


 
Der Support ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, meckert doch nicht immer alle über Microsoft. 



rockzter schrieb:


> ah ich kenn mich da nicht aus mit microsoft ^^
> ich mach nie bei mein xp ein update das mir windows sagt....


 
Ähhh... *hust hust* 



rockzter schrieb:


> zu den rams zurück:
> corsair xms3 haben ja ne cl von 9.
> 
> sind die dann nicht besser?
> ...


 
Die OCZ sind nicht der Bringer, gibt bessere.
Die Corsair sind OK.



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Die passen auch auf AM3 da die Sockel Mechanisch gleich sind!


 
Jep, das Retention Kit ist das gleiche wie bei AM2 und AM2+.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

Graka: GTX 275
CPU: Phenom II x4 955
Ram: 2x Corsair XMS 3
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790Xt
Netzteil: http://www.geizhals.at./deutschland/a427334.html
Laufwerk: LG GH-22LS
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 SCMG-2000 
Gehäuselüfter:Scythe SFlex 800rpm
Sound: Creative
Festplatte: WD Caviar black 640GB

was haltet ihr nun davon?!?


ahja, was brauch ich denn für nen Gehäuse? midi oder big?


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Das NT ist total überdimensioniert. 400-450 Watt reichen locker aus bei einem guten NT.
Das Board ist auch übertrieben, wenn du kein CF machen willst dann nimm das günstigere UD3P. 
Der RAM ist so lala, da gibt es auch bessere, dein Ausgewählter braucht etwas viel Spannung.

Der Rest ist gut.
Zur SoKa kann ich aber nix sagen.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

so NT wurde überarbeiett hab des übernommen vom lordac

nja, bei den rams meinten die das die gut sind ^^


----------



## DonVotz (8. August 2009)

Also tausch den Ram und wenn nötig den prozessor
 ddr3 muss sein 
leg 30€ für nen stärkeres netzteil drauf, hält dann länger


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Naja sie sind auch nicht schlecht, ich würde sie halt nicht wegen der doch erhöhten Spannung und den übergroßen Blechteilen, die sich Heatspreader schimpfen wollen, bei manchen CPU Kühlern Probleme machen könnten.

Wieso sollte er mehr für nen stärkeres NT drauflegen?
Das hält auch mit 700 Watt nicht länger... ist nurn Haufen Geld den man umsonst rausgehauen hat. Der  Rechner wird während des Spielens wohl so um die 350 Watt aus der Dose ziehen!


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

@ghost: dann schlag mal rams vor, bitte 

@DonVotz: wieso noch stärkeres?!?


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Ich finde folgende RAMs ganz gut:

GeIL Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7 (DDR3-1333) (GV34GB1333C7DC) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TW3X4G1333C9) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland <- da solltest du aber aufpassen, es gibt ein altes und ein neues Design. Das alte braucht mehr Spannung, das neue sieht so aus -> Mix Computerversand GmbH das alte so wie es bei Geizhals drin ist.
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

Die GEIL wollte ich mir zuerst auch holen aber dann meinten die ja die corsair ^^

was ist eig der unterschied beim cpu black edi und kein black...?
brauch ich dann für den pc ein midi oder big tower?!?


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Midi Tower reicht aus.
Big braucht man nur wenn man ne Wakü oder sowas einbauen will, oder 50 HDDs hat und 10 optische Laufwerke.^^ 

BE hat einen freien Multiplikator, also lässt sich über den Multi übertakten.
Non BE hat, nunja wie unschwer zu vermuten, keinen offenen Multi, also kann man die CPU nur über den RF übertakten.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

ok...wirst lachen aber wo ich ganz am anfang stand mit der CPU auswahl bzw pc hardware, hab ich den black edition phenom x4 genommen. aber nur weil der ne schwarze verpackung hatte xD
die hats mir iwie angetan 
ok danke


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Naja, wenn man ne schwarze Verpackung haben will, wieso nicht.^^
Ebenso ist das eben die High-End CPU von AMD, der 955, wenn man die haben will ists doch egal ob man ocen will oder nicht.^^


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

was ist denn wenn ich doch statt die 275 ne 295 nehme? 
sinnvoller?
ich bekomme dann beim preis sowieso min 30% nachlass....


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Ähm, naja.
Ich halte SLI und CF für sinnlos^^
Mehr muss ich dazu glaube ich nicht sagen, oder?


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

von sli war doch nie die rede, sondern nur von einer 295er GTX ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Und das ist eine Dual GPU Karte, die SLI nutzt.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

Bedeutet net SLI = 2 oder mehr karten? ^^

bestimmt veräppelst du mich. ich habs im urin


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Ja stimmt.
SLI ist die Multi GPU Technik von nVidia.
Die GTX295 ist ja so eine Multi GPU Karte, die hat halt 2 Karten auf einem PCB. Also 2x GTX275 auf einem PCB um genau zu sein.
Und damit die auch beide arbeiten braucht man, wer kanns erraten -> SLI.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

ok, dann bleib ich bei der 275er....


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Ist wohl auch die vernünftigste Entscheidung. ^^


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

ah....etwas wichtiges

was für kabel muss ich denn kaufen? die müssen doch iwie verbunden werden die Komponenten


----------



## -NTB- (8. August 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> ah....etwas wichtiges
> 
> was für kabel muss ich denn kaufen? die müssen doch iwie verbunden werden die Komponenten




Also, ich habe meine pc komplett in einzelteielen bestellt, bei alternate.....zumindest da war alles so dabei dass man nix braucht...


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Wenn du nicht zufällig 10 Festplatten verbaust, sollten alle Kabel dabei sein.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

nja, die 2 festplatten wollte ich im raid zusammenschließen


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Bestell dir sicherheitshalber noch ein Satakabel dazu, weil beim Mainboard eventuell nur zwei dabei sind.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

korrekt, danke .


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Selbst bei Asrock sind heute schon vier Sata Kabel dabei.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. August 2009)

Dafür beim Asus M3N78-VM nur zwei... Is aber eh ein anderes Preisgefüge.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Darum habe ich auch "sicherheitshalber" gesagt.
So ein Satakabel kostet ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

kann man eig jetzt schon sagen ob der pc operation flashpoint 2 flüssig abspielen kann? auf hoher auflösung etc?!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Öhh, keine Ahnung.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

das jetzt doof, wollte das game nämlich zockn ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Was willst du dir denn nun kaufen, dann schaun 'mer mal.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Das Game wird schon laufen, im Notfall mußt du halt ein paar Abstriche bei der Grafik machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Oder gleich nachrüsten, nachdem du gekauft hast.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

nja gleich nachrüsten will ich net ^^
ich will OPFP2 flüssig zockn und CoD das neue dann...wenn möglich auf na hohen auflösung so ab 1600....^^
und so alte games wie guildwars, hab ich lange nicht mehr da mein jetziger pc das nicht packt -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Sind eh alles Games, die von der Konsole kommen, in vollem DX9 und so.
Die laufen mit 70fps in maximaler Einstellung.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

was heisst das jetzt quanten....?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Dass sie mit 70fps laufen werden.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

selbst beim stalker hat die 275ergtx ca 30fps (1608x1050)
computerbase

was die dann wohl bei OPFP2 hat, hmm...bestimmt weniger


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Stalker Clear Sky ist auch komplett mies programmiert, mit Bugs ohne Ende und Patches ohne Ende.
Ist kein Maßstab.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

nja ich glaub kaum das ich 70fps bekomme z.b. bei crysis auf dx9 und hoher auflösung z.b. ^^
da werd ich wohl bei 50liegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Bei Crysis Warhead habe ich in Enthuisast 48fps Durchschnitt, also Wayne..


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

in crysis hast du in Enthusiast? was des? xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Was sonst.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> in crysis hast du in Enthusiast? was des? xD



Das ist die Qualitätseinstellung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Kann man mit der Onboard nicht auswählen.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

ahh...danke ghost 

ist das die beste auflösung?


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Das hat mit der Auflösung nix zum tun. 

Aber es ist die beste Qualitätseinstellung.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

ajooo das mein ich doch 
du denkst wie ein pc fachheini, du musst wie ein pc noob denken xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Im erweitertem Grafikmenü kann man die Qualität der Grafik einstellen, Enthuisast ist das Maximum, steht aber nur dann zur Verfügung, wenn man die entsprechende Hardware hat.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

nja wenn du das ja hast dann werde ich das mit dem pc doch auch haben. den ich mit EURER hilfe zusammengestellt habe oder etwa nicht?!?


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Ja hast du.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> nja wenn du das ja hast dann werde ich das mit dem pc doch auch haben. den ich mit EURER hilfe zusammengestellt habe oder etwa nicht?!?


 
Du wirst Leistung im Überfluss haben.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

kooooorrekt. dann wird hoffentlich opfp2 auch so gehn denn crysis hat ja schon ne gute grafik


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Die Grafik von Crysis ist nicht gut, sie braucht nur sau viel Leistung :X


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Ist ein Konsolenspiel, erwarte nicht zuviel.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

ok ich sag dir ma was ^^
ich musste praktisch mein ganzes gamer leben mit so ein pc verbringen wie dem hier wo cs 1.6 geht und etwas anspruchsvolle wie css(scheiss game aber tut ja nix zur sache) überhaupt net ausser ich mag mit nem ping von 700 zockn 

da kommt dir crysis wie eine neue welt vor xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Der neue Rechner wird dir wie eine neue Welt vorkommen.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

ja hoff mas...
ich sag dir ma paar einzelheiten 
manchmal schäm ich mich dafür richtig xD
2 festplatten ingesamt 37gb (da lernt man echt zu komprimieren und zu entfernen was man net braucht xD)
geforce 6200 (letztes jahr war da noch eine matrox g 550 millenium oder so drinne)
1,7ghz pentium4
3x 256mb ram sdram
mein mainboard erkannte des eine programm nichtmal "everest" glaube hieß es

joa...das waren die "wichtigsten" teile xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Was beschwerst du dich darüber.
Meine erste HD war 20MB groß, mit 33Mhz CPU.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

was ein cpu mit 33MHZ?!?
wann gab es denn des 1980? xD


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

aber danke fadi so hab ich nen kleinen trost xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Du hast einen 7GHz Pentium 4?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

@rockzter
1. Benutz bitte den "Ändern-Button".
2. 1980 war ich ein Jahr alt, also etwas später.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast einen 7GHz Pentium 4?



1,7 
Steht doch da.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> 1,7
> Steht doch da.


 
Wo ist denn da eine 1, eben war sie noch nicht da.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> 1,7ghz pentium4



Da ist deine 1


----------



## Lordac (8. August 2009)

Hallo,

wie sieht die vorläufige finale Zusammentstellung nun aus?

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

@quanten....: tja das ne magische 1 die kommt und geht wann se will 

@fadi: 33mhz ist doch schon heftig wann gab es das denn? 1ter pc?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> @fadi: 33mhz ist doch schon heftig wann gab es das denn? 1ter pc?


Ich glaub ca. 1992 und ja.


----------



## rockzter (8. August 2009)

@Lordac: Hey, steht auf der Seite 6. Nur die Rams sind verändert worden die was mir der Ghost ein paar post weiter vorgeschlagen hat von GEIL

@Fadi: krass  und hats spaß gemacht mit dem zu arbeiten? so aus interesse wie lange hat der gebraucht bis er oben war?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Hatte damit und mit dem nächsten (66MHz) mehr Spaß, als mit heutigen PC´s.
Und jetzt genug Offtopic.


----------



## Lordac (8. August 2009)

Hallo,



rockzter schrieb:


> @Lordac: Hey, steht auf der Seite 6. Nur die Rams sind verändert worden die was mir der Ghost ein paar post weiter vorgeschlagen hat von GEIL


das ist je meinem Vorschlag von Seite 2 schon recht nah, da tauchte der RAM von Geil übrigens auch schon auf....
Gehäusevorschläge hab ich dort auch schon gepostet, falls du noch eine Anregung brauchst.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

ah ja, ein gehäuse hab ich auch schon gefunden finde das recht nett

NZXT

oder ich bin am überlegn mir selber eins zu bauen son kleinen panzer vllt


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Sieht ganz OK aus, auch wenn ich kein Fan von Fronttüren bin.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

was ich mir aber schon a bissl genauer überlegt hab. war wie folgt:

so ne schaustellerpuppe zu kaufen hinten am rücken auf zu machen und dort die pc teile reinzubauen allerdings bin ich am zweifeln das des da reinpasst da die puppen meist sehr dünn sind ^^
kanns mir zwar im kopp richtig geil vorstellen so am nippel z.B. den enschaltknopf 
aber muss da noch schaun


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

In so ne Puppe bekommst du kein ATX-Board.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

ne wär aber schon cool so ne puppe aufn tisch zu haben wo man dann aufn nippl draufdrückt und der pc geht an oder ein R2D2


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> oder ein R2D2


 
Ist doch ein alter Hut... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jpuIFGOycE


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch ein alter Hut...


Frag mich nur, wo man das Stromkabel reinsteckt.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

das war bestimmt ein japaner der mir die idee geklaut hat xD

was sagt ihr zu diesem cpu kühler?
der neue xigmatek

denn kann mir eben keiner die puppen-nippl idee klauen ohne zu zahlen ich lass se patentieren xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Nimm lieber einen ohne Xigmateklüfter.

Und ja, lass dir deine Nippel patentieren.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

ok, der sieht nämlich schon cool aus 
aber es kommt ja mehr auf die effektivität an 

ohh..ich werd millionen machen damit xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Zwei Lüfter sind sinnfrei.
Nur wenn ein Lüfter über die Lamellen blasen kannt, bringt es was.
Wenn er die Luft von den Lamellen saugen muss, ist das Unsinn.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

ruiniere halt deren stylischen cpu lüfter xD

ich habe gerade ein überfluss an modding ideen xD
z.b. nen pocketbike umbaun zu nen pc 
wär auch cool ne kleine maschine neben dran stehen zu haben


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Ne große wär besser


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

hmm...des wär mir zu schad für die teile von der maschine xD
oder ein mobilen pc aufn bike 
auf der autobahn mit 200 sachen färhst den moni aus und fängst nebenbei zockn an, da du ja multi tasking fähig bist 
und beschwerst dich dann warum solche noobs in-game rumlaufen


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Ne, sowas würd ich geil finden 
Da reg ich mich nicht auf^^


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

Leute,

ich wollt mich noch bedanken bei euch allen. Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen! ;]
D A N K E


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Dafür ist das Forum doch da.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Was bestellst du denn nun?


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

nja, ich werde mir das bestellen was auf der seite 6 ist nur die rams wurden ja verändert siehe post von ghost ein paar weiter drunter die von GEIL 2x ;] ahja und die festplatten auch 2 mal


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Ich bin erst auf Seite 4... 
Ne Post Nummer wär da hilfreich.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

joa des 1te post auf der seite ^^

wie gesagt 2 x die festplatten und die Rams die mir Ghost ein paar post weitr unten vorgeschlagen hat von GEIL auch 2 mal


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich hab ne andere Seiteneinstellung, da kannst du mir nichts auf Seite 6 zeigen da ich erst auf Seite 4 bin.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. August 2009)

schau in der blauen leiste wo das datum steht wann es erstellt wurde und rechts davon steht was mit permalink und ne nummer und diese wäre interessant


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

hab ich net gewusst, sry 

  #51 (permalink) 
das meiner, denke mal des meinst du mit postnummer

  #57 (permalink) 
das deiner mit dem GEIL


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Also ich hätte das Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P gegen das UD3P ausgetauscht, wenn du kein CF machen willst reicht das UD3P auch aus.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

kann dann aber schon 8gb einsetzen oder?!? oder soundkarte usw? xD


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Für was braucht man 8 GB RAM? Zum rumprollen oder so? 
Für nen normalen Rechner total sinnlos. 

Und ja ne Soka passt da auch rein.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

für die zukunft xD

iwann werde ich die 8gb gebrauchen das ist genauso ne frage wozu brauch ich ein amd phenom IIx4 also nen quadcore wenn selbst ein duelcore ausreichen würde


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Für die Zukunft und PC ist nen verlorenes Geschäft. 

btw:
8 GB sind sinnlos, ein Quad Core hingegen jetzt schon fast Pflicht für neue Games. 
Das ist wie Äpfel mit Birnen, du weißt schon.

btw2:
Vermeide bitte Doppelposts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> für die zukunft xD


 
Welche Zukunft?
Wenn du mal 8GB brauchst, hast du bis dahin ein neues Board und auch neue RAMs, die dann dort nicht mehr passen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Außerdem kannst du auch später nachrüsten, wenn es wirklich mal zu wenig sein sollte.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

ja aber quadcore brauchst du für games im grunde nicht da reicht locker ein dualcore aus. 
ich benutze den pc dann ja nicht nur fürs gamen sondern auch für filme 

bzw filme erstellen und bearbeiten und da braucht man doch mehr leistung


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> ja aber quadcore brauchst du für games im grunde nicht da reicht locker ein dualcore aus.
> ich benutze den pc dann ja nicht nur fürs gamen sondern auch für filme



Das ist falsch, für neue Games ist ein Quad Core so gut wie Pflicht, mindestens ein Tripple Core. 
Siehe zB GTA IV. 

Ich benutze meinen PC auch für vieles und bin auch froh das ich einen Quad Core habe, obwohl ein Dual ja auch ausreichen würde.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. August 2009)

ist doch ganz einfach einen quad kauft man jetzt weil ein dual keinen sinn mehr macht da eben immer mehr den quad wollen und es damit besser läuft und der prozi doch sehr wichtig ist und meist auch mit das teuerste

4gb ram reichen mommentan locker also kauft man erstmal 4gb 
und falls man doch mal 8gb braucht kann man sich ja die 4gb dazu kaufen da diese ja dann auch wieder billiger sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, für neue Games ist ein Quad Core so gut wie Pflicht, mindestens ein Tripple Core.
> Siehe zB GTA IV.


 
Das ist doch mal wieder kompletter Unsinn.
Nur weil ein Game mies programmiert ist, schießt du gleich darauf, dass man unbedingt einen Quad haben muss? 
Schau dir doch die Games an, die nach GTA 4 gekommen sind, alles DX9 Konsolenkram, die laufen sogar mit einem Single Core bestens.

Ein Quad Core kann vorteilhaft sein, muss es aber nicht und bei Games reicht auch ein schneller Dual Core wie der X2 550 völlig aus.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Denk mal drüber nach was du so schreibst...
Einmal schreibst du Quad Core sollte man schon haben, jetzt kommst du mit Single Cores an...


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

klingt wiederum logisch soldat 

GTA ist eh ein drecks game...das macht vllt 1-2 tage spaß und dann wirds wieder langweillig und dann fängt mans cheaten und schießt die gliedmaßen ab dann hat man noch paar std spaß und dann ist es auch schon vorbei


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Denk mal drüber nach was du so schreibst...
> Einmal schreibst du Quad Core sollte man schon haben, jetzt kommst du mit Single Cores an...


 
Ich bezog mich rein auf deine unsinnige Aussage mit GTA 4.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

@ghost: meinste des board?
gigabyte

des board hat doch aber nru 4 usb anschlüsse...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Das Board ist OK. 
Und?
Kauf dir einen Hub.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Genau lesen hilft immer. 
Anschlüsse extern: 8x USB 2.0


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Genau lesen hilft immer.
> Anschlüsse extern: 8x USB 2.0


 
Er meint wohl die 4 Ports am Slotblech.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Er meint eher die 4 internen. 
Anschlüsse intern: 4x USB 2.0


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

öhm...ka ich hab nur auf die usb anschlüsse geschaut wie viele das sind


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Wie gesagt, hinten am Slotblech hat das Board 8 USB Anschlüsse, das wird wohl reichen.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

jop...vermute ich auch


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Da brauchste nichts vermuten, das ist so


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Hier stehts genau...

Art des Controllers 
USB 2.0Anschlüsse extern 8 x USB-AProtokolle USB 2.0Max. Übertragungsrate 60 MB/sMaximale Geräteanzahl 127Kanäle 1


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

@ghostadmin
Woher willst du denn das wissen???
Vielleicht hat er 9 externe Platten.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

Hier Nochmal die endgültige Liste:

-------------FESTPLATTEN-------------

- 2 x WD Black Caviar Sata II 640GB				  110€								

-------------GRAKAS-------------

- MSI N275GTX Twin Frozr OC, GeForce GTX 275 				 190€	

-------------RAM-------------

- GeIL Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7 (GV34GB1333C7DC)		 80€

-------------MAINBOARD-------------

- Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)			 70€		

-------------PROZESSOR-------------

- AMD Phenom II X4 955 (Boxed, OPGA, "Deneb", Black Edition)		 160€

-------------NETZTEIL-------------

- Cougar CM 550W ATX 2.3						 85€		

-------------LAUFWERK--------------

- LG GH-22LS (Bulk, 12fach DVD-RAM schreiben, Blende in Schwarz)	 35€		

-------------System-------------

- Windows 7 Ultimate							 155€	

------------CPU-Kühler-------------

- Scythe Mugen 2 SCMG-2000 						 35€

------------Gehäuselüfter-------------

- Scythe SFlex 800rpm							 15€

------------Soundkarte--------------

- Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer OEM					 75€

------------GEHÄUSE--------------

- NZXT Guardian 921							 83€


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Dafür gibts dann ja noch Front USB


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Wie wärs mit 2 Scythe Lüftern?
Einer sollte ja auch noch raus blasen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> @ghostadmin
> Woher willst du denn das wissen???
> Vielleicht hat er 9 externe Platten.


 
Beachte Post 169, dafür ist schon eine Lösung da.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

wie sollen denn 2 scyte cpu lüfter drauf? xD


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Scythe baut auch normale Lüfter, er mein Gehäuse Lüfter


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Nein, ich meine Gehäuselüfter.
Ich weiß garnicht, was Gehäzse Lüfter sind.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

und das mit dem rausblasen versteh ich auch net so ganz ist da nicht schon lüfter der die hitze vom körper "wegpustet"? ^^

ahh...reicht ein 120mm nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Gehäuselüfter saugen die Luft ins Case rein und andere blasen sie wieder raus.
Dadurch entsteht ein Luftstrom im Case.

Nö, du braucht immer mindestens zwei, einen vorne und einen hinten.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

ist es egal welchen?
oder kann ich den selben gehäuselüfter 2 mal nehmen? oder muss der größer sein?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Nimm zwei gleiche.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Du musst halt gucken, welche Lüfer du verbauen kannst.
Wenn 120er passen nimmst du die, wenns 240 sind, eben die.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

ich seh grad:
das nzxt gehäuse
da steht:
Lüfter:
- 1x 120x120x25mm (Front, Blue LED)
- 1x 120x120x25mm (Rückseite)
- 1x 120x120x25mm (Seitlich, Blue LED)

ich nehme mal an das die lüfter schon inbegriffen sind....
kann ich denn dann welche noch selber einbauen? ich vermute mal nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Natürlich kannst du, musst es aber nicht.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

ja ist denn dann aber platz für die lüfter? xD

wenn schon 3lüfter dabei sind


----------



## eVoX (9. August 2009)

Nein, da ist kein Platz, du kannst die nur durch andere ersetzten, mehr nicht.
Warum eigentlich dieses Gehäuse, es gibt günstigere und bessere als das von NZXT.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

ich weiß nicht das war so das einzigste was ich grob bei caseking gesehn hab 

und was mir auch a bissl zugesagt hat


----------



## eVoX (9. August 2009)

Und was ist mit diesen hier: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - Black
Bis ~100€ gibt es da schon einiges.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

nzxt

woher weiß man welche lüfter die da schon eingebaut haben? ^^
hab jetzt zwar auf verschienden online shops nachgeforscht sogar auf deren homepage aber da steht nicht von welcher marke die lüfter sind...
bzw ob die gut sind


----------



## Datachild (9. August 2009)

ist Lancool k62 nicht interessant für dich?


----------



## eVoX (9. August 2009)

rockzter schrieb:


> nzxt
> 
> woher weiß man welche lüfter die da schon eingebaut haben? ^^
> hab jetzt zwar auf verschienden online shops nachgeforscht sogar auf deren homepage aber da steht nicht von welcher marke die lüfter sind...
> bzw ob die gut sind


Steht leider nirgends und gut werden die wohl nicht sein.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

und was ist jetzt an den anders nur vom design und 140er statt 120er?

aber schlecht schaut der ja auch nicht aus ;]

war wohl nicht gut die gehäuse bei caseking nochmal anzuschaun 

hab ein paar gefunden die mir gefallen....

Platz 1. Raven
Platz 2. Silverstone
Platz 3. Das gehäuse von NZXT

xD


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Toller Button. 
Darf man auch gerne benutzen.


----------



## rockzter (9. August 2009)

ahh...das vergesse ich jedesmal 
werde mich nun drum bemühen diese Errungenschaft der Menschheit auch zu benutzen! *Pfadfinder-Ehrenwort*


----------



## Anxifer (9. August 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Na klar kannst du eine Nvidia Graka verbauen. Im Moment kenne ich aber noch keine SLI fähigen MBs für AM3 aufm Markt!
> Davon abgesehen ist CF/SLI eh Schwachsinn!!



warum?habe mir vor ca 1 jahr ne HD3870 gekauft. im februar diesen jahres 60€ für die gleiche ausgegeben und nun läuft CF und hab die gleichen ergebnisse wie ne HD 3870X2. is ne nette alternative als für 150€ ne neue karte zu holen.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Dafür ists jetzt lauter, heißer und frisst mehr Strom. 
Ahja die MR hab ich vergessen und das nicht jedes Game was mit CF anfangen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dafür ists jetzt lauter, heißer und frisst mehr Strom.
> Ahja die MR hab ich vergessen und das nicht jedes Game was mit CF anfangen kann.


 
Wie z.B. GTA 4.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. August 2009)

Anxifer schrieb:


> alternative als für 150€ ne neue karte zu holen.



Dafür mehr ins Netzteil investiert, ein teureres Board gekauft und dann höhere Stromkosten. Ja, ne nette Alternative.


----------



## Klutten (9. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rockzter schrieb:


> ahh...das vergesse ich jedesmal
> werde mich nun drum bemühen diese Errungenschaft der Menschheit auch zu benutzen! *Pfadfinder-Ehrenwort*



Bemühen ist gut. Sich daran halten noch besser. Da ich gerade irgendwie fast 20 Beiträge zusammenfassen musste, ist letzteres die bessere Alternative.


----------



## Lordac (9. August 2009)

Hallo,



rockzter schrieb:


> Windows 7 Ultimate 155€


ich würde erst einmal die kostenlose Version nutzen und dann Windows 7 Home Premium kaufen, das ist sicher günstiger als die Ultimate-Version.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Ultimate braucht niemand.
Wenns wegen des XP Modus ist, lade dir Sun Virtual Box runter, ist gratis und besser.


----------



## alp (9. August 2009)

Servus, bin der neue hier  

ich bin derzeit auch an ähnlichem wie rockzter interessiert und hätte da ein paar fragen:


Lordac schrieb:


> *CPU:* Phenom II X4 955 BE


ist es sinnvoll auf den neuen Lynnfield wie im PCGH Test angekündigt zu warten ( PL soll ja wirklich supi sein) , oder ist der Phenom einfach besser für Spiele geeignet?

Ich will das ganze in einen Barebone bauen, klappt das ? Grund ist das ich den PC an meinen Fernseher im Wohnzimmer anschließen will.Das führt auch zu meiner nächsten Frage:


Lordac schrieb:


> *Grafikkarte:* Palit GTX275


Kann man diese via HDMI an LCD-TV verbinden ?Scho oder?

Bezüglich Barebone muss mann hier viel Erfahrung mit Kühlung haben oder?
Oder ist davon eher abzuraten?

Danke im voraus für eine Antwort


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Barebone ist einfach zu eng für High End Hardware.
Dann lieber einen Mini Tower mit guter Kühlung. Sie sehen auch schon recht gut aus.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. August 2009)

bitte erstell einen eigenen thread ansonsten wird das zu unübersichtlich


----------



## riedochs (9. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ultimate braucht niemand.
> Wenns wegen des XP Modus ist, lade dir Sun Virtual Box runter, ist gratis und besser.



Ultimate ist schon was feines. Habe es bei Vista und werde es mir auch bei Windows 7 kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ultimate ist schon was feines. Habe es bei Vista und werde es mir auch bei Windows 7 kaufen.


 
Ultimate habe ich auch, aber bisher noch keine Vorteile gegenüber der Home entdecken können.
Erzählst du mal, weswegen du die Ultimate gut findest und was du für Features benutz, die die anderen Version nicht haben oder nicht nachrüstbar ist?


----------

